# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  مسجات عيد الاضحى المبارك ...

## mylife079

كل عام وانتم بخير يا احلى منتدى اعضاء وادارة ومشرفين 


بقدملكوا احلى مسجات عيد الاضحى المبارك 

*مسجات عيد الاضحى
رسائل الحجاج
رسائل خروف العيد او كبش العيد
رسائل كثيرة ومتنوعة عن الحج وغيره 
اتمنى ان تستمتعو بها وتستفيدو


يا حاج بيت الله 
حج مبرور 
وسعي مشكور 
وذنب مغفور 



يا زاير بيت الله 
تروح وترجع بحفظ الله 
ولا تنسانا بالدعاء 
إن شاء الله 




العيد يكمل 
بقبول الله العمل 
وبرجوعك يا حاج 
يلتم والله الشمل 



يا هلا بيك وبرجعتك 
وربي يتقبل حجتك 
مغفور الذنوب إن شاء الله 
كيوم أمك ولدتك 




حجيت وربي يتقبل 
حسن النية والعمل 
نورت البلد برجعتك 
واسعدت الاقارب والأهل 




يا واقف بعرفات 
ومستجاب الدعوات 
لسه الوقت ما فات 
تتذكرنا بالدعاء 





مسجات خاصة بالعيد 

مين قال إني في عيد 
أو إني حتى سعيد 
أنا عيدي والله 
يوم أشوفك إنت سعيد 




ودي أهديك يالغالي 
من السما نجمها العالي 
و من الارض معدنها الغالي 
ومني أجمل ما في حياتي 





إلى من قطف الإبتسامة 
وطبعها على أحزاني 
إلى من علمني هندسة العبارة 
وكسر حواجز قلمي 
إليك أرسل مسجي 
قبل كل البش أعايده 
كل عام وإنت بخير 




تضيق شرايني 
وتنسد أوردتي 
وتختنق أهاتي 
عندما يراودني شعور 
أن العيد سيأتي 
ولن تكون بجانبي 




قلبي يبيك 
ودوم يشتريك 
وبنبضه وحبه يرويك 
وبحنانه يدفيك 
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 





الكل بالعيد فرحان 
إلا أنا زعلان 
ودي أقولك 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وإنت قريب وأخذك بالاحضان 




شفت الخروف وشلون يصير فيه 
يوم يجهزو ليضحوا فيه 
هذا حالي 
يوم يقرب العيد 
وإنت لسه بعيد 




بالعيد والله يالغالي 
ودي أهديك عيوني 
بس خفت أشتاق أشوفك 
وما أقدر 




فديت الي من كل البشر فضلني 
بحبه وفي قلبه توجني 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وربي يحفظك على طول جنبي 




أهديك أربع أحرف 
أ 
ح 
ب 
ك 
وأقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 




المرسل: 
واحد من الناس 
المستقبل: 
أعزوأغلى الناس 
النص: 
عيدك سعيد قبل كل الناس 




إن كنت مشغول بالعيد 
بس لفته يا الحبيب 
مسج بكلمتين للمحب 
تقوله كل عام وإنت بخير 




عيدك مبارك 
يا قاطع أخبارك 
العيد بلا وصالك 
ماله بهجة ولا فرحة 
وإنت بعيد عن أحبابك 




فديت الي تذكرني 
ودايم أنا على باله 
فديت اللي عايدني 
وربي يحقق أماله 



يا مسج الحب سلم عليه 
وقوله كل عام وهو بخير 
ولا يبعد عن الحبايب 
العيد وهو بعيد وربي شين 




لا تعتقد أن هذا صوت جوالك 
يخبرك برسالة 
لا 
هذي صرخة فؤادي 
تقولك 
كل عام وإنت بخير 




أجمل باقة ورد أرسلها 
من قلبي وأحطها بإيديك 
تنشر العبير الفواح حوليك 
وتقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 



قلبي يحبك 
وبحبه يحميك 
وبنبضه يرويك 
وبحنانه يدفيك 
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 



ممكن تغمض عيونك 
شفت الظلام عيوني 
هذا العيد من دونك 



أصعب شعور إنك تفكر بشخص 
وما يفكر فيك 
وترسله مسج وتقوله 
كل عام وإنت بخير 
وما يرد عليك 



مسجات نكت 

يا ويلي 
قرب يومي 
والكل بيضحي بذبحي 
وبيدوق لحمي 

المرسل 
خروف العيد 





خروف دخلوه المصحة ليش 



لأن عيد الأضحى قرب 




خروف مقدم على هجرة 
ليش 
لأن بلاد الغرب 
ما يحتفلوا بالعيد*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مسجات روووعه وعيدكم مباركـ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلوووووووووووين يسلمو محمد 
كل عام وانتا بالف خير  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## mylife079

وانتو بالف خيرررررررررررررررررررررر



يسلمو على المرور

----------


## سنفورة

كل عام وانت بألف خيييييييييييير 
شكرا على المسجات والله اني بنقل فيهم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## لورنس

[rainbow]ردن  على   ملكة الاحساس المسجات اروع  من روعه   وعيدكم  بالف  خير :SnipeR (81):  :KittyDance:  :Eh S(21):  :36 1 34:  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (21):  :36 1 21[1]:  :SnipeR (95): [/rainbow]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور الاروع


كل عام وانتم بخيرررررررررررررررررر


 :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):

----------


## سنفورة

شكرا على موضوعك اللي حصل على لقب الموضوع المتميز
 :Doodle04:   :030105 EmP6 Prv:   :Doodle04: 
 :SnipeR (16):   :SnipeR (16):   :SnipeR (16):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يعطيك الف عافية محمد وكل عام وانت بألف ألف خير  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود وسنفورة 


عيدكم مبارك 


 :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------

